# koopje



## Sapphire99

HELLO
Please excuse the vulgarity (at least I am fairly sure it's vulgar word). What does the word "koopje" mean in English? I am not even sure how to spell it, I just heard it spoken in a sexual (dirty talk) context. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi Sapphire and welcome to Word Reference,

Koopje? Well, it's a cheap stuff, a bargain. You know, a "cheapy."

Well, my Dutch vocabulary is very limited but at least I know what this word means, although I've never heard it used in any other context, which doesn't mean it is never used. 

Let's wait for the natives.


----------



## Joannes

It's 'bargain' alright. I've never heard it used in a vulgar sense. Maybe the Dutch have a particular meaning for it. In a sexual dirty talk context you say? Maybe something to do with a cheapy prostitute,   slutlike. I'm sorry, I don't know.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Sapphire99 said:


> Please excuse the vulgarity (at least I am fairly sure it's vulgar word). What does the word "koopje" mean in English? I am not even sure how to spell it, I just heard it spoken in a sexual (dirty talk) context.


Are you sure it's 'koopje' and not 'kopje'? Either way, I think we need a bit more context, a phrase or something, no matter how explicit.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you sure it's 'koopje' and not 'kopje'? Either way, I think we need a bit more context, a phrase or something, no matter how explicit.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



What's a kopje, Frank?


----------



## ALOV

'Koopje' normally refers to clothes and other stuff that are saled at lower price, for instance during the sales periode.
I've never heard it in a sexual context, I guess it's a creative way to describe a prostitute, but it's hard to say without the context.


----------



## Sapphire99

As I mentioned I have no idea if that is the right spelling. I could even be remembering the word wrong, but I think that's the general sound of it. Basically, the whole phrase was "(another word I can't rememember) in my "koopje". I assumed koopje was a stand in for    "pussy" or similar, maybe  ass?


----------



## jippie

I'm afraid not even the natives can help you out with this... I never heard of 'koopje' in a sexual context. 'Kopje' can 'little cup' or also 'little head', but doesn't make much sense either in this context. Sorry...


----------



## Suehil

Are you sure the word wasn't 'kutje'?


----------



## JanWillem

Chazzwozzer said:


> ,
> Koopje? Well, it's a cheap stuff, a bargain. You know, a "cheapy."
> Well, my Dutch vocabulary is very limited but at least I know what this word means, although I've never heard it used in any other context, which doesn't mean it is never used.
> Let's wait for the natives.


If you know 'koopje',  you know the Dutch :d
Spending as little money as possible is our national sports, haha.

'in my koopje' makes it very likely that this indeed isn't the word you're looking for, it's more likely Suehil's suggestion.


----------



## Sapphire99

So what does 'kutje' mean, if that was the word used instead?


----------



## Lopes

Wel.. it's the diminuitive of vagina, but it's very vulgar.


----------

